# تعمل إيه مع الناس الرزلة؟



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*عمل إيه مع الناس الرزلة؟ *​​*عمرك اتعاملت مع حد انت مش قابله ؟ 
هل في مرة لقيت ان فيه حد معين بيضايقك و مش عارف تحبه ؟ 
هل فيه حد مضطر تتعامل معاه كل يوم على الرغم من ان انت مش طايقه ؟
حصل ..مش كده ؟
نعمل إيه بقى مع الناس دي ؟
فيه مبدا بيقول لك : تقبل الناس كما هم ..
أكيد شايف ده صعب مش كده ؟

لو قريت في الجزئية دي و شفت الخبراء بيقولوا إيه هاتلاقي العجب .. اقر يا سيدي..
نبدأ لموضوع من أوله ..

كل واحد بيتعامل طبقا لخبراته! 
كل واحد مننا بيتعامل مع الناس و الدنيا اللي حواليه طبقا للخبرات و التجارب اللي واجهها في حياته .. كل واحد فينا في طفولته بيجمع الخبرات من البيئة اللي حواليه .. يعني من الأب و الأم و الأسرة و المدرسة ووسائل الإعلام و الشارع.. و عن طريق المعلومات دي بيتعامل مع الدنيا اللي حواليه ..طبقا للخبرات دي زي ما قلنا..مثال : 
لو واحد متربي في بيت كله مدخنين .. ممكن يطلع مش شايف إن التدخين غلط قوي !
طيب..إذن كل واحد مننا بيتصرف طبقا للتجارب و الخبرات اللي عاشها في حياته هو .. و عن طريقها بيتصرف في كل المواقف اللي بتواجهه في حياته..

خبرات الآخرين غير خبراتنا

كل واحد فينا بقى مر بتجارب و ظروف و مواقف غير التاني .. عشان كده دايما بنلاقي ناس مختلفه عننا في أفكارها و تصرفاتها .. و احنا مش قادرين نتقبل الإختلاف ده ..
عرفت بقى جت منين الحته دي ؟

تصرفات الناس بتئذيني !

ممكن قوي واحد يطلع يقوللي : لأ الكلام اللي بتقوله ده مش صحيح قوي.. فيه ناس ماقدرش اتقبلهم عشان هم بيئذوني و بيضايقوني بتصرفاتهم .. أعمل يه معاهم ؟
حلو قوي السؤال ده .. دا بينقلنا لحته تانيه مهمة جدا  ماتحكمش على حد من تصرفاته.. احكم عليه من معنى التصرفات دي بالنسباله !)
يعني إيه الكلام ده ؟
يعني ممكن التصرف اللي الشخص بيعمله و بيضايقك, ممكن التصرف ده ( طبقا لخبراته ) معناه عنده غير معناه عندك!
يعني إيه الكلام ده ؟مثال:
لي واحد صاحبي مغربي . كان ظبطني في موضوع كده.. فقلت له :
" و الله انت راجل جدع !"
عارف عمل إيه ؟ اتضايق مني و سابني و مشي و معادش بيكلمني !!
ليه عمل كده ؟
سألت نفسي و قررت إن أنا ماحكمش عليه بسبب تصرفه و افهم الدوافع اللي خلته يعمل كده ..
عارفين طلع الموضوع إيه ؟
كلمة (جدع ) في المغرب طلعت شتيمة .. و هو افتكر إني باشتمه !! 
خبراته و تجاربه في الحياة بتقول إن الكلمة دي شتيمة .. و انا كانت خبراتي و تجاربي بتقول إنها مدح !! 
و لما كل واحد فينا فهم دوافع التاني اتصالحنا و ضحكنا كتير على الموقف ده .. عشان غلط نحكم على حد بسبب تصرف عمله .. المهم هو : معنى التصرف ده بالنسباله هو..مش بالنسبالك انت ..كمان مثال:
واحد جه يقوللي : "أبويا مش بيحبني..لأنه دايما بيعاقبني بقسوة !" 
و دي يمكن بنسمعها كتير قوي ..
العقاب بقسوة معناه بالنسبة للإبن : 
"ابويا بيعاقبني بقسوة لأنه مش بيحبني!"
طيب .. تعالى نشوف معنى التصرف ده بالنسبه للأب نفسه :
" أنا باعاقبه بقسوة عشان بحبه و عايزه يتربى و يكون أحسن واحد في الدنيا !"
شفت معناها بالنسبه للأب مختلف ازاي ؟ لأن خبرات الأب و تجاربه و الأسلوب اللي اتربى عليه خلاه يتصرف بالأسلوب ده .. و خبرات الابن خلته يعتقد إن ده دليل على الكراهية ! 
يبقى ماتحكمش عليه انه بيكرهك.. دوافعة اللي خلته يعمل كده هي انه بيحبك و هي دي طريقته في التعبير عن حبه و اهتمامه بيك !!

افهم دوافع الناس و ماتحكمش عليهم من تصرفاتهم.. كل واحد بيتصرف طبقا لخبراته هو مش خبراك انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس عارف إيه اللي بيضايقك.. قول لهم انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس بتعمل تصرف عشان تئذيك.. اسألهم !! 

بقلم د. شريف عرفة*​


----------



## go love (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بس مش هى دية الناس الرزلة 
المشكلة انى انا معرفش ناس رزلة 
ومعرفش لو عرفتهم هتعامل معهم ازاى بس على ما اعتقدت مع عصبيتى مش هتنفع رزالة لانى بنفجر بسرعة وبثور واتهور ودية اكبر مشاكل اسلوبى 
المهم نرجع للموضوع بالنسبة لاختلاف المعانى من دولة للتانيا 
 انا اتحكالي موقف من اخويا  فى االكويت مضحك اوى

مرة واحد مصــــــــــــرى مسكوة فى كمين 
وقلولة دش السيارة 
دة سمع دش السيارة اقلهم ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

قالولو تانى دـــــــــــــــ ش السيـــــــــأرة  - 
 المصــــــــــــــــــرى: يجامعة حرام
راحو زعقولو بنقولك   دش السيـــــــــــــــــــارة
المصـــــــــــــــرى: يجامع خسارة 
ماشى 
 دش دش جة عند اضعف حتى فى السيارة 
الرفرف وراح رزعها برجلة 
وجاب جون كسر بي الرفرف ودغدغو على الارض  يلا دشتلكم السيارة
قلولو مصــــ ـــــ ــــ ــرى مايفهم مصرى غبى مصرى ....................


دش يعنى اركب شفتو الفرق 
وراح خد علقة حلوووة واترحل بسب كلمة

 بسبب اختلاف المعانى حصلت  مشكلة

انا عارف ان دة ملوش علاقة  بالرزالة
 ولو على الرزالة يبقى عرفتهلكم برزلتى فى حكيتى 


تقبلى رزلتى
go love


----------



## *malk (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مفيد اوى اوى فى التعامل يامامتى بجد*
*ربنا يخليكى وتعلمينا كدة على طوول :love45:*
*ميرسى على الموضوع ياحبيبتى *


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت كاندي 
على الموضوع القيم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> بس مش هى دية الناس الرزلة
> المشكلة انى انا معرفش ناس رزلة
> ومعرفش لو عرفتهم هتعامل معهم ازاى بس على ما اعتقدت مع عصبيتى مش هتنفع رزالة لانى بنفجر بسرعة وبثور واتهور ودية اكبر مشاكل اسلوبى
> المهم نرجع للموضوع بالنسبة لاختلاف المعانى من دولة للتانيا
> ...


 

بالعكس انا سعيده بمشاركتك

والتعليق الظريف

فعلا فرق معنى الكلمه عمل ايه 

تهد كل حاجه  فعلا

شكرااااااااا ليك

نورت الموضوع ياجو​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *موضوع مفيد اوى اوى فى التعامل يامامتى بجد*
> *ربنا يخليكى وتعلمينا كدة على طوول :love45:*
> *ميرسى على الموضوع ياحبيبتى *


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى ياكيكى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة اخت كاندي *​
> *على الموضوع القيم*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا كليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههه.... العنوان شدنى قووووووووى
شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ كتير أستاذة كاندى
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

ايوة فية ناس موهوبة بالرزالة 
واللذيذ 
انها تخللى الواحد يغلط 
وقد اية يكون فرحان الرزل بموهبتة الرزلة 

عادة 
اتجنب الرزلين 
ولو اجبرت للتعامل معهم 
بيكون كلامى مقتضب 

ولا احاور ابدا واحد رزل 

موضوع جميل استاذة كاندى 
كل السكر والكاندى


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

*فعلا هناك أصناف من هؤلاء وللاسف مضطرين ان نتعامل معهم

فالموضوع أفادنى جدا


موضوع ممتاذ وقيم جدا


مشكوره أختنا الغاليه

الرب يبارككم







​*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع قيم جداً جداً جداً ..

هقولكم على موقف دايماً كان بيحصل معايا لما كنت بكلم ناس ع الشات و بالأخص يكونوا من الشام أو العراق ..

كانوا بيفتكروا أن أسم (( مينا )) دا أسم بنت و كانوا بيكلمونى على هذا الأساس ..

و أقولهم يا جماعة أنا ولد ، فى مصر الأسم أسم ولد مش بنت ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *هههههههههههه.... العنوان شدنى قووووووووى
> شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ كتير أستاذة كاندى
> سلام المسيح لكم
> *​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ايوة فية ناس موهوبة بالرزالة
> واللذيذ
> انها تخللى الواحد يغلط
> وقد اية يكون فرحان الرزل بموهبتة الرزلة
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يبعد عنك كل الناس الرزله
​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2010)

فعلا يا نهيسى 

فى اى مكان موجودين 

ربنا يبعدهم عنك 

شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع قيم جداً جداً جداً ..
> 
> ...




فعلا يا مينا 

دى قمه الرزاله 

ربنا يبعدك عنهم

شكراااااااااااااا ليك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل بجد ومفيد
ميرسى جدا يا امى 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## candy shop (1 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *موضوع جميل بجد ومفيد
> ميرسى جدا يا امى
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك كيوبيد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا يا كاندى 
استفدت منه كتير 
شكرا كتير ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

* أختي كاندى*
*جميل إثارة مثل هذا الموضوع وهذا هو رأى *
*افهم دوافع الناس و ماتحكمش عليهم من تصرفاتهم.. كل واحد بيتصرف طبقا لخبراته هو مش خبراك انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس عارف إيه اللي بيضايقك.. قول لهم انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس بتعمل تصرف عشان تئذيك.. اسألهم !! *


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا يا كاندى
> استفدت منه كتير
> شكرا كتير ليكى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​




شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي كاندى*
> *جميل إثارة مثل هذا الموضوع وهذا هو رأى *
> *افهم دوافع الناس و ماتحكمش عليهم من تصرفاتهم.. كل واحد بيتصرف طبقا لخبراته هو مش خبراك انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس عارف إيه اللي بيضايقك.. قول لهم انت .. ماتفترضش ان الناس بتعمل تصرف عشان تئذيك.. اسألهم !! *




كلام جميل يا عادل 

عندك حق فعلا 

لان كل واحد وليه ظروفه وطبعه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2010)

*الانسان بقت حياته كلها مليانه ناس رزله *
*وفي كل مكان في الشغل في الخدمه والشارع دا اااكيد*
*ولو محاولش يبلع الناس دي*
*هيموت ناقص عمر*
*موضوع جميل ياكاندي بجد*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
​


----------



## peace_86 (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام .. الموضوع شكله حلو أوي..

بس يعني إيه رزلة.. هههه .. شكلها سلبية مش إيجابية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل مامتي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

*



افهم دوافع الناس و ماتحكمش عليهم من تصرفاتهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع رائع كالعاده
ماما كاندي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك




*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*يااااااااااه ده ماكتر من الناس الرزلة دى فى الدنيا 
بس بصراحة مش بينفع معاهم الا ان الواحد 
يكون أرزل منهم مليون مرة 30:
ههههههه
ميرسى يا مامتى لتعبك *​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*انا متهيالى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها رزالة فى حاجة اسمهااصطلطاف
يعنى الواحد لو مسطلطف حد حيبلع منة اى كلمة 
لو مش مسطلطفة لو قالو صباح الخير حيقول اية الرزالة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل شكرا*​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> *الانسان بقت حياته كلها مليانه ناس رزله *
> *وفي كل مكان في الشغل في الخدمه والشارع دا اااكيد*
> *ولو محاولش يبلع الناس دي*
> *هيموت ناقص عمر*
> ...



شكرااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى ميرو 

ربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

peace_86 قال:


> سلام .. الموضوع شكله حلو أوي..
> 
> بس يعني إيه رزلة.. هههه .. شكلها سلبية مش إيجابية



هو فى حد مش عارف يعنى ايه رزاله 

هههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل مامتي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


شكراااااااااااااا ليكى 

رووكتى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

netta قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع كالعاده
> ماما كاندي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يااااااااااه ده ماكتر من الناس الرزلة دى فى الدنيا
> بس بصراحة مش بينفع معاهم الا ان الواحد
> يكون أرزل منهم مليون مرة 30:
> ههههههه
> ميرسى يا مامتى لتعبك *​



انتى يا حبيبتى متعرفيش تكونى رزله

انتى عسل يا مرموره 

شكراااااااااااااا حبيبتى 
​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا متهيالى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها رزالة فى حاجة اسمهااصطلطاف
> يعنى الواحد لو مسطلطف حد حيبلع منة اى كلمة
> لو مش مسطلطفة لو قالو صباح الخير حيقول اية الرزالة دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل شكرا*​



لا يا سونى  فى ناس رزله بجد 

ربنا يبعدهم عنك ههههههه
​


----------

